# Converting Super 8 Film to DVD



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I'm trying to transferring some old film reels to digital format (super 8 and standard 8) but the only way I see people doing it online is by recording their walls with a camcorder. Is there another way to do it? That way seems kind of amateur...


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I found this way but I guess it's not something you can DIY like with VHS cassette and a capture card: Film Restoration Service, Film Transfer Super 8, Standard 8, 16mm, 35mm, Video tape to DVD Transfer

But this service is not in Canada so I can't use it


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You could mail to this outfit: Nostalgic Media | We archive your photos, slides, films, video, audio
or convert yourself to VHS like this: How to Convert Super 8 Film to VHS Tape | eHow
and if you still wanted as a DVD machines like the Pioneer I have at home can convert the VHS to DVD.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

OK I'll take a look.


----------

